# Deleted topic today



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

I would like to know which moderator deleted an entire thread today relating to "sports cats" please.

Whilst normally a mod would delete specific posts if they are deemed inappropriate - in this case the whole thread was deleted ??

I'm collecting evidence of persistent offensive posts from a specific forum member and need to know who took this action for the record.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

It's not deleted it's been quarantined for further consideration. Not sure why you've posted in the flame room :?


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

mullum said:


> I'm collecting evidence of persistent offensive posts from a specific forum member and need to know who took this action for the record.


 :lol: is this going to be going public ? I cnt wait


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks for the reply 
Feel free to move it to off topic if appropriate, I wasn't sure where to post it tbh.

I'm keeping screenshots and web page archives of the offensive posts - due to the posts being removed and yet no action being taken against the individual.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Ikon66 said:


> It's not deleted it's been quarantined for further consideration. Not sure why you've posted in the flame room :?


Because he's very angry Paul, VERY ANGRY.....

Don't think I didn't notice you edited my post the other day :wink: :-*


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

I'd expect nothing else James :wink:


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

I'm not angry. I'm disgusted.

James did you get to read the comments from today ? Perhaps you should hold off aligning yourself with this individual until you know what you're getting into.

It's interesting that the two people who have replied to this thread are known "buddies" of his. Personally, after his recent posts I'd be reluctant to associate myself with him.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I'm not aligning myself with anyone please show me where I am ?

I just find it slightly amusing that's all ..... so much anger disgust whatever on some crappy car forum how you handle real
life I dread to think.

If my "best friend" :roll: has broken the rules I'm sure he will be punished and quite rightly so.

How's your outbox still full of unread angry rants ? :wink:


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

mullum said:


> It's interesting that the two people who have replied to this thread are known "buddies" of his. Personally, after his recent posts I'd be reluctant to associate myself with him.


Easy there, I'm certainly no friend of said perp :roll: so if we're slinging accusations to be honest you bring a lot of trouble on yourself as you react and bite so quickly!!


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Fair enough James, if you say your not aligning with him I'll take your word for it. You have in the past, but I'll put that to one side. Whether or not you'll continue to align yourself against me remains to be seen. I've got no beef with you, but if you challenge me I will respond. I've responded openly in threads to your criticism of me - but several people asked if it could be "taken to pm". 
When I've done so you've then played the "angry pm rant" card - which is completely unwarranted. You've also played the "threats" card - which is a downright lie and approaching dirty tricks. If we can just make claims on a public forum which have no basis in truth, then we are on shaky ground.

I also think its hypocritical to claim you're so chilled out, and everyone else is so hung up - yet you're the first one to chime in !


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Ikon66 said:


> Easy there, I'm certainly no friend of said perp :roll: so if we're slinging accusations to be honest you bring a lot of trouble on yourself as you react and bite so quickly!!


Lol not you Ikon ! The other poster :lol:

And you are right, but it's not in my nature to allow injustice or to condone bullies. I don't care how many mates someone might have on here, or how long they've been a member - if I believe something is unjust I will respond. To my detriment I know - because no one ever gives support as they're afraid to rock the boat.
That being said, my goodness you have no idea how many times a day I bite my lip ! :lol:


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Sorry, thought it was only me n James

As I said its in hand


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

mullum said:


> Ikon66 said:
> 
> 
> > Easy there, I'm certainly no friend of said perp :roll: so if we're slinging accusations to be honest you bring a lot of trouble on yourself as you react and bite so quickly!!
> ...


Me ? I'm his buddy ? Lol

I just laugh at the man in question. Like James says its a car forum and isn't going to effect my life what gets said on here. If he wants to boast about high speeds or tints or w.e then why is it any skin under yours or my nose ? With the original post in mind I don't remember seeing anything angry or bitter said about anyone from him. If anything kaz was called all the names under the sun from what I can remember

I will also add there have been a few posts from him that I don't agree with but it's not for me to stand up and take action even if I do disagree with what he's said

I just like a good interesting thread to read instead of the same crap that gets posted asking why there 2k TT has blown up on the way home.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

tonksy26 said:


> I just like a good interesting thread to read instead of the same crap that gets posted asking why there 2k TT has blown up on the way home.


I do see your point of view, and for a long time I found his posts to be occasionally entertaining, sometimes amusing but usually refreshing (when compared to the usual posts) 

But there is a line, even on "a crappy car forum" as EDIT* Jamman puts it :lol:
And he does stalk people, which you would be unlikely to notice.
You said that he was called "all the names under the sun" - like he didnt ask for it ? That was right after he made a statement with the sole intent of causing offence to as many people as possible !

And today's comment was mild compared to a recent gem ! Watch this space ..


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

mullum said:


> I do see your point if view, and for a long time I found his posts to be occasionally entertaining, sometimes amusing but usually refreshing
> 
> But there is a line, even on "a crappy car forum" as you put it :lol:
> 
> ...


Pm me once ( don't want a load of messages like James gets) on what he said in the thread from today. From what I remember it wasn't offensive in the slightest.

Ps I never said 'crappy car forum' so get your quotes right 8)


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

James does NOT get loads of PMs from me ! :-o

Do you just take that as a fact ?

I sent one, he replied telling me not to respond - but I did (one sentence telling him to "foe" me then - something he often says people should do when they don't like someone) and he didn't read it. That's it. End of story :-D

And I could've sworn you said "crappy", did you edit your post ? If not, my mistake. I always try to be accurate and don't put words in anyone's mouth !


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I said crappy :roll:

I think we can see from just reading this thread who does all
the post editing...... so much anger :lol:


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

No anger whatsoever James. How on earth do you infer anger ? Ive got man-flu at the moment so i dont have the energy to get angry :lol:
How many smiley faces do I need to post exactly ?  :-D :lol: enough?
You're the only one who has mentioned anger ?? Is that because you were reading a thread earlier where people were venting their road rage ? Please don't confuse the two threads :-s
By the way, it's really petty to keep playing these "angry" "threat" "PM" ploys James. Honestly I thought you were better than that ? It's just cheap shots and I can't for the life of me understand what your agenda is ? Is it just to "win" ? Is it a male pride thing ? It's definitely passive aggressive at its best .. :-o
Why not take your own advice and remember "it's only a crappy car forum". Otherwise your just being a hypocrite, right ? (insert smiley  for James's benefit :lol: )
Have I, or have I not - sent you "loads of aggressive pm's" ? Tell the truth .. and don't evade the question as always ! If you don't respect the truth then you don't deserve my respect. We both know you used that (lie) as a way to gather negative opinion of me.

And look ! Here we are now, on my thread - talking about something which has absolutely nothing to do with you !  smiley
But here you are criticising me ?? I haven't criticised you, and yet you are using cheap shots (lies) AGAIN to divert attention from the actual topic. Which wasn't actually meant to be a discussion !
???

And I knew you'd bring up my post editing.
I edit 99.9% of my posts because :

A. every time I type the letter "O" on iOS I get "I" - so "of" becomes "if" every single time ! (now THAT makes me angry :lol: ) you use iOS as well - dont you James, admit it - it happens to you too doesn't it ;-) 
B. I'm a complete spelling and grammar nutcase ! I have to go back and correct my mistakes.
C. For me it's imperative that I express myself clearly, but sometimes people reply before I finish editing. So shoot me :-|

And before you say it, I'll predict your next post :
"Why the long aggressive rant on a car forum".

This is MY thread. You chimed in. You cast aspersions on me. I'm responding. That's my right to reply. Smiley smiley smiley smiley :-|

From another thread :


jamman said:


> I'm all for banter but racism has no place anywhere.


Absolutely. Nor is there a place for making remarks intended to offend those of a certain nationality. 
When you stood up to racism, did anyone stand in your way ? Why now then, do you stand in the way when someone stands up to the same problem.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

A few more threads removed today.

Can we have a statement from a moderator please ?

No individual was named in the thread from today, so why has it been removed ?


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

wasn't me, but just read it in the quarantine section and your links clearly referred to the offender


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

They were examples of offences.

Seems like someone chose to see it in a biased way.

I wonder how it is that various threads directly naming Muxley / Kprincess are allowed to remain for months - yet this thread which referred to general behaviour, lasted just hours ?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, I'm sure the person who quarantined it will be along or PM to explain the reason.
Hoggy.


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

I must say that although it did refer to the actions of one individual no one needed to name him his actions were enough to identify him I do think there needs to be some transparency here from whoever quarantined the toplc with the reason why.This is how conspiracy theories start when there is no openness


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

The first person to name him (in this thread, as well as on THAT thread) was Jamman !
Which has a certain irony ;-)

I have written to John-H and I'm awaiting a statement or response.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

The thread has returned.

viewtopic.php?t=469674


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

mullum said:


> The thread has returned.
> 
> viewtopic.php?t=469674


Maybe someone will stop bleating now :roll:


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Jamman, you're boyfriend called - said you should leave it :lol:


----------



## OllieTT (Aug 22, 2013)

mullum said:


> Jamman, you're boyfriend called - said you should leave it :lol:


As a wise man once said "get a life". Alan Partridge

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

OllieTT said:


> As a wise man once said "get a life". Alan Partridge


And you are ?


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Why does somebody else's opinion on a forum matter to you though ? Weather it's right or wrong, offensive or not, he hasn't harmed you or your family/friends ?

Tbh the guy was only speaking the truth about the country anyway. Would you have the response if it was an English man slating his own country and how it's ran ?

Personally I just cnt see how you take offense to things said on a forum... I hope to god you never find sickipedia !!!!!


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Not just me though is it Tonksy, have you read above ? But you address me specifically, why is that ?

The question is - whether racism or the incitement to commit an act of terrorism is legal, or if it is allowed on this or any website. Its not just whether "opinions on a forum" bother *me*.

Is there no circumstance where someone should be banned from the site ?
Are you saying that anyone should be allowed to say anything at all in a public place ? (a forum is a public place in the eyes of the law) So inciting hatred is fine by you ? Anything goes then ?

Now to your question : "Would you have the response if it was an English man slating his own country and how it's ran ?"

He wasn't "slating this country and how its ran" - as you put it. And him not being an English man is also completely irrelevant.
You've clearly failed to understand what he was trying to say and do with his comments.

His comments, where he was mocking the way we receive immigrants into the UK and how he as a foreigner has more rights than the indigenous population - were intended to aggravate racially. For some its not the words, its the intention to stir up racial hatred, for which he has form. He has posted similar comments in the past, which you may have missed.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Mullum should go into politics you read his long windbag posts and at the end you wonder just what the duck he is banging on about...

Delete as appropriate

A warrior without a clue/cause


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

jamman said:


> Mullum should go into politics you read his long windbag posts and at the end you wonder just what the duck he is banging on about...
> 
> Delete as appropriate
> 
> A warrior without a clue/cause


If it's over your head, perhaps you shouldn't keep having a go at me just to make yourself feel better.

If Kaz walked into a room and dowsed everyone in petrol, threw a lit match and ran away - you'd be complaining because people were screaming.

You're a hypocrite. If you complain about anyone on here being Muxley ever again, I will be all over you.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

mullum said:


> If Kaz walked into a room and dowsed everyone in petrol, threw a lit match and ran away - you'd be complaining because people were screaming.


I will go for "without a clue" :wink:


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

You've tried hard to discredit me, I'll give you that. But all you've done is a disservice to yourself. You're just stalking me now.
You might think you're some sort of alpha dog on here but you're not going to bully me to back down like you've bullied others.


----------



## OllieTT (Aug 22, 2013)

tonksy26 said:


> Why does somebody else's opinion on a forum matter to you though ? Weather it's right or wrong, offensive or not, he hasn't harmed you or your family/friends ?
> 
> Tbh the guy was only speaking the truth about the country anyway. Would you have the response if it was an English man slating his own country and how it's ran ?
> 
> Personally I just cnt see how you take offense to things said on a forum... I hope to god you never find sickipedia !!!!!


Sickipedia is great. Doesn't take itself too seriously. Maybe a certain person could learn from that.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

mullum said:


> You've tried hard to discredit me, I'll give you that. But all you've done is a disservice to yourself. You're just stalking me now.
> You might think you're some sort of alpha dog on here but you're not going to bully me to back down like you've bullied others.


Stalking Mmmmmmm OK then :roll: :roll:

Yeah real alpha dog .... over weight 46 year old electrician

I look forward to the thread demanding I'm hung drawn and quartered for bullying :roll: :lol: :lol:

Richard Cranium x x


----------



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

jamman said:


> mullum said:
> 
> 
> > You've tried hard to discredit me, I'll give you that. But all you've done is a disservice to yourself. You're just stalking me now.
> ...


:lol: Richard Cranium. Brilliant.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

J•RED said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > mullum said:
> ...


Before he starts off about that I was signing the post with it not calling him that although.....


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

handbags at dawn!

I've got a ton for you to choose from, but if you break it you've bought it 

J
xx


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Lollypop86 said:


> handbags at dawn!
> 
> I've got a ton for you to choose from, but if you break it you've bought it
> 
> ...


Having met the gentleman I have an inkling he might have his own collection of handbags but I will take a Mulberry if you have one need something with some weight. :wink:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

bad form that wasnt an opportunity for some sort of dig (facepalm)

And no you cant, you can have the cheap tat my aunt got me for xmas a couple of years ago that I've never used

J
xx


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Pfffft I will get my own then, Harvey Nicholls here I come :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

damn talk about cheap.....says a lot about you 

J
xx


----------

